# Slim verbuggt?

## Chris2000

Hallo wieder,

habe große Probleme mit Slim, einem anderen Displaymanager als KDM, GDM etc. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SLiM

Erst war es so, dass mich aus meinem WM nicht ausloggen konnte bzw. SLIM dann nicht restartet sondern lediglich ein schwarzer Bildschirm die Folge war. Nun hat sich das ganze noch verschärft: Ich muss ca. 4x restarten, bis ich überhaupt SLIM zu Gesicht bekomme! Sonst sieht man lediglich den schwarzen Curser und das war es auch schon, sonst reagiert der Rechner auf nichts mehr. Nur ausschalten über den poweroff-knopf ist möglich.

Habe mir auch mal die /var/log/slim.log reingezogen aber das ist mir etwas zu hoch... Meine Input-Devices verwalte ich über HAL/Evdev also nichts in der xorg.conf davon...

slim.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> ...

 

und das geht dann immer so weiter...

Liegt das an Slim oder an irgendeiner meiner configs?

----------

## Chris2000

Wie es aussieht ist SLIM wohl wirklich sehr verbugt und Upstream tut sich wohl nichts mehr. Wird sogar nach einem neuem Betreuer für das Porjekt gesucht... Habe aber im Netz Patches gefunden die vielversprechend aussehen.

http://developer.berlios.de/patch/?func=detailpatch&patch_id=2378&group_id=2663

http://developer.berlios.de/patch/?func=detailpatch&patch_id=2698&group_id=2663

Jetzt die Frage wie füge ich diese ein? Kann ich einfach das Ebuild modifizieren und analog nach dem "gcc4.4.patch" in Version 1.3.1-r5 gehen. Also patches ins richtige Verzeichnis kopieren und:

 *Quote:*   

> epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-1.patch"
> 
> epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-2.patch"

 

Machen oder ist das schon zum scheitern verurteilt?

----------

## Necoro

Also die Fehler, die in deiner Log stehen, stehen in meiner auch... aber bei mir läuft SLIM auf zwei Rechnern anstandslos (slim-1.3.1-r4)  :Wink: 

Meine slim.conf

```
# Path, X server and arguments (if needed)

# Note: -xauth $authfile is automatically appended

default_path        ./:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

hidecursor          true

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

# login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd   some command

# sessionstop_cmd   some command

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon   yes

# Available sessions (first one is the default).

# The current chosen session name is replaced in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

sessions            xfce4,icewm,wmaker,blackbox

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires imagemagick)

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

default_user       necoro

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#auto_login          no

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 

# randomly choose from

current_theme       flat,isolated,xfce-g-box,rear-window

# Lock file

lockfile            /var/run/slim.lock

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```

/edit: Hast du in der /etc/conf.d/xdm auch DISPLAYMANAGER="slim" ?

----------

## Chris2000

Hast du mal versucht dich aus deinem WM abzumelden? Oder den Xserver mittels magischem Griff zu restarten?

EDIT: JA habe ich  :Smile: 

/PS: Portato sieht echt schick aus  :Smile:  Werde ich mir mal anschauen. =)

----------

## Necoro

Ok -- wenn ich den X restarte, startet slim in der Tat nicht neu ... aber das lässt sich durch ein einfaches /etc/init.d/xdm restart beheben  :Wink: 

Aus Xfce ausloggen funktioniert dagegen einwandfrei.

----------

## Chris2000

Na jetzt hast du ja was gemacht  :Wink: 

Restarten von XDM ergab wie auch der Klammergriff ein schwarzes Bild. Alles hing. Habe dann restartet und kahm wieder nichts. Er blieb einfach beim DM hängen. Musste dann dreimal hoch und runterfahren bis ich dann durch !! mehrfaches bewegen und klicken mit der Maus !! Slim zu Gesicht bekahm...

/edit:

Mal meine slime.conf

```
# Path, X server and arguments (if needed)

# Note: -xauth $authfile is automatically appended

default_path        ./:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             off

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

# login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd   some command

# sessionstop_cmd   some command

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon   yes

# Available sessions (first one is the default).

# The current chosen session name is replaced in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

sessions            fluxbox,icewm,kde

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires imagemagick)

# screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

# default_user

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

# focus_password      yes

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

auto_login          no

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 

# randomly choose from

current_theme       capernoited

# Lock file

lockfile            /var/run/slim.lock

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```

Und da gehts dann in meiner .xinitrc weiter (nach beispiel vom slim entwickler)

```
DEFAULT_SESSION="startfluxbox"

case $1 in

kde)

   exec startkde

   ;;

icewm)

   exec starticewm

   ;;

fluxbox)

   exec startfluxbox

   ;;

*)

   exec $DEFAULT_SESSION

   ;;

esac
```

Aus KDE und weiteren ausloggen funktioniert ebenfalls nicht. Könnten die Patches denn was bringen? Immerhin sollen sie ja solche Probleme beheben...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Wie es aussieht ist SLIM wohl wirklich sehr verbugt und Upstream tut sich wohl nichts mehr. Wird sogar nach einem neuem Betreuer für das Porjekt gesucht... Habe aber im Netz Patches gefunden die vielversprechend aussehen.
> 
> ....
> 
> Jetzt die Frage wie füge ich diese ein? ...

 Nach einer kurzen Suche im Inet findet sich zb http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16303/wie-man-einen-patch-einspielt.html

MfG

----------

## Chris2000

Vielen Dank josef.95!

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht ich hatte in Google gesucht, nach "patch einspielen linux" etc. aber wohl falsch oder zu nachlässig...

Der Artikel ist super, werde mich da mal ran machen  :Smile: 

----------

## Chris2000

Echt cool   :Sad: 

Habe die Patches eingespielt und lief problemlos durch aber es hat sich genau NICHTS geändert... Das einzige was hilft damit ich den DM zu Gesicht bekomme beim booten ist wie oben geschrieben wildes klicken und bewegen der Maus... Das kann es doch nciht sein oder?

Da muss doch irgendwas schief laufen... Was bedeuten denn die Fehler oben eigendlich? Nach Google soll es irgendwas mit der Tastatur zu tun haben oder so bzw. den keycodes der sonstwas... Was hat das bitte mit SLIM zu tun? -.-

/edit: habe jetzt mal versucht einen 3. patch einzuspielen aber da tut sich eben so wenig etwas... Sehe zwar immer den Mauszeiger und die Maus funktioniert, die tastatur aber nicht und sonst alles einfach nur schwarz. Er reagiert auf nichts mehr, kann weder syslog auf noch auf andere konsole umschalten. Nur über den Powerknopf herunter fahren...

Wieso ist denn SLIM noch bzw schon in Portage stable? Naja, aber wenn sonst niemand diese Probleme hat, dann kann es ja nur an mir liegen... Aber was bitte? Und auf GDM, KDM Freunde würde ich gerne verzichten...

----------

## Chris2000

So, da ich so langsam die Hoffnung verliere habe ich mir mal überlegt auf den alten robusten XDM zu wechseln... Habe im Netz auch erfahren, dass sich dieser ein wenig stylen(...) lässt. Bin kein wirklich guter Designer daher habe ich geschaut ob es im Netz nicht ein paar Beispielconfigs gibt. Habe was von Ubuntuusers gefunden, was mir aber einfach zu langweilig ist, sonst was von freebsd und archlinux, was mir aber irgendwie nicht so zu Gentoo passt...

Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo es sagen wir mal Themes bzw. configs für XDM gibt, sowas wie eine Gallery? Wäre ja mal einen Versuch wert...

----------

## Chris2000

So,

habe zwar keine Gallery gefunden. Aber ein paar nette Hilfestellungen. Wie man sein XDM anpassen kann. Falls jemals wer über diesen Thread stolpern sollte und auch was dazu braucht. Habe ich mal das hier gefunden um sein XDM mit herunterfahren Buttons, Xclock, Wallpaper etc. den eigenen Wünschen anzupassen:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XDM (deutsch)

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/XDM/Customization (english)

https://wiki.primat.ch/index.php/Xdm_X-Display-Manager_installieren_und_konfigurieren (deutsch)

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3325 (english + was älter)

Wie es scheint muss man aber wohl bei den Schriften aufpassen, die funktionieren naemlich nicht mehr auf die gewohnte alte Weise sondern müssen anders konfiguriert werden, wegen XFT wohl... (siehe Ubuntuusers Hinweis)

Eigendlich sehr schade um SLIM, wo er doch so schön und klein war und vorallem eine wirklich DE unabhängige ALternative außer XDM... Naja, back to the roots  :Razz: 

PS: Ist gelöst. Aber wenn wer noch ein schönes Theme hat  :Wink:  BZW: Existiert noch kein Gentoo Theme? Wäre mal was, was noch fehlt   :Surprised: 

----------

